# Amplificador para guitarra



## Conguito (Nov 30, 2006)

Veréis, me estoy haciendo un amplificador de guitarra casero y quiero montarle varios previos y seleccionar entre uno y otro con pulsadores de pie (un pulsador por cada previo), mi idea es usar pulsadores momentáneos y el dilema que se me presenta es que cuando seleccione un previo se tiene que desactivar el que estaba activo, por lo que necesito un circuito con el que pueda conmutar 3 o 4 previos distintos cada uno con su correspondiente pulsador.
Lo pongo en esta sección del foro porque creo que es la más acertada para esto porque estoy seguro de que con unas cuantas puertas AND o NAND seguro que se puede hacer, pero mis conocimientos en este campo de la electrónica son bastante limitados, si es posible usar integrados como el 4053 o el 4066 como interruptores en lugar de relés mejor que mejor, más que nada por los POP's que pueden hacer los relés al pasar de un estado a otro........
Salu2.


----------



## Conguito (Dic 1, 2006)

Bueno, buscando buscando he encontrado este esquema y supongo que lo puedo adaptar a mis necesidades, supongo que los pulsadores tengo que ponerlos donde pone D0, D1, D2, etc y GND ¿no?





Salu2.


----------



## Conguito (Dic 1, 2006)

Pues acabo de encontrar otro que me ha gustado más, además de que ya va controlado con un PIC y me resulta mucho más recogido que éste si cabe, probaré los dos y el que mejor resultado me dé será el que monte en mi amplificador de guitarra casero.
Salu2.


----------

